# bits for dovetail jig



## JAK6307 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
I have a dovetail template a leichtung workshops and can't find out what bits ineed to use with it. the website says it takes a 5/8" bushing an 8deg.bit & a7/16 or 1/2 straight bit, but its only 9/16 between tails on my template. Does anyone know what size bits & bushing it takes or can you figure it out. I'd like use a bearing on the bits i/o of a bushing. Also do you know what to glue loose veneer down with?
Thanks Jake


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

when you say straight bits you are talking "through dovetails". with a 5/8's bushing in a 9/16th slot, it ain't gonna work is it?


----------

